# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Predlog za prikupljanje sredstava za dobrotvorne svrhe

## tina1975

Citam one Bisere od dece i umirem od smeha vec dva dana. Poslala sam link i prijateljici koja nema dece, ali kaze da juce nista nije stigla da napravi posto se celi dan smeje.
Ovako: moj predlog je da se svi ti biseri pretoce u jednu knjizicu i onda bi se zarada od prodaje mogla dati za neku dobrotvornu svrhu (neki dom za napustenu decu ili slicno.) Posto se biseri mnoze i mnoze mogla bi se izdavati jednom godisnje.
Ima ovde u Srbiji jedna knjigice (jako je davno izdata) i zove se Olovka pise srcem u kojoj s decije provale. Tipa pitaju ih sta je to Izobilje pa oni daju definicije. Knjiga je za umret od smeha i vecina ljudi ju je citala tako da pretpostavljam da bi se i ova sa biserima mogla prodavati. Moglo bi i na njoj biti naznaceno da zarada ide u dobrotvorne svrhe.
Sto mislite?
Ne znam da li sam pogodila podforum pa ako nisam izvinjavam se moderatoricama  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

wow, meni se ideja jako svidja, to mi je bila super knjizica kad sam bila mala


ali vidim i neke mozebitne probleme s nama tastim majkama   :Grin:

----------


## tina1975

> ali vidim i neke mozebitne probleme s nama tastim majkama


Koje probleme Ivarica?  :?

----------


## Tiwi

Super ideja.

Treb pitati mame na toj / tim temama i ako se slažu, može se napraviti. A tko se ne slaže - pa ne mora ga se objaviti.
Neš' ti problema   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

pa mislim na sve one mame koje misle da su njihovi biseri najbiserniji (ja npr   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Tiwi

> pa mislim na sve one mame koje misle da su njihovi biseri najbiserniji (ja npr   )


Ahaa  8) 

Ma meni i jesu, svi su mi fora. 

Nisam čitala ovo što vas dvije spominjete ali sam kao trudnica pročitala par puta u nekom časopisu pred kraj neke takve bisere vrtićke dječice i rikavala od smijeha. Zakon!

Meni se ideja toliko sviđa da to možda i ja napravim   :Grin:

----------


## tina1975

*ivarica* pa neka idu svi biseri bez biranja  :Smile: 

ispod mi moglo u zagradi da pise ime deteta i koliko ima godina.
Kladim se da bi i sve mame dece ciji se biseri nalaze u knjizi prve kupile  :D 

...meni bi morali poslati postom...  :Smile: 

Mogla bi se prodavati po knjizarama, prodavnicama sa decijom robom, online tu na RODI....

----------


## tina1975

> Treb pitati mame na toj / tim temama i ako se slažu, može se napraviti. A tko se ne slaže - pa ne mora ga se objaviti.


*Tiwi* mislim da legalno nema problema posto sve sto se objavi na internetu moze dalje da se koristi, kopira itd...to pise u onome delu kada se registrujes pa cekiras "I agree" bez da to procitas   :Laughing:  
Verovatno to i ovde na rodi pise samo sto ni ja nisam citala  :Smile: 
Ovo znam posto radim na internetu (sajt bestjobs.rs) i to kod nas isto pise.

Sada druga je stvar sto ne bi bilo lepo objaviti nesto ukoliko se neka mama ne slaze, ali opet ne vidim razloga zasto ne bi ukoliko je to za dobrotvorne svrhe...

----------


## Ivana B-G

meni se ta ideja ista jako svida!

----------


## Mukica

> Ovako: moj predlog je da se svi ti biseri pretoce u jednu knjizicu i onda bi se zarada od prodaje mogla dati za neku dobrotvornu svrhu (neki dom za napustenu decu ili slicno.) Posto se biseri mnoze i mnoze mogla bi se izdavati jednom godisnje.


ma meni su tak super sve te ideje sto vi imate, akoje bi NEKO DRUGI mogao odvolontirat 

obzirom da je topic na pdfu Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi gdje se podrazumijeva da se javi netko tko zeli dati SVOJ doprinos, a ne smisliti kako da NETO DRUGI da svoj doprinos

tina1975 imas ideju?
super!!!
primi se posla i realiziraj je i uplacuj humanitarno
evo ja cu kupit knjizicu

----------


## krumpiric

muki mi ukradoše slovo iz tipkovnice.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

pa nije mukica kraljica da joj se obraćaš u trećem licu množine  :shock:

----------


## Joe

ne dao bog da netko ima ideju i usudi se to napisati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

> ne dao bog da netko ima ideju i usudi se to napisati


ovo sam i ja pomislila
zena je napisala svoju ideju, i to sasvim dobru, ma genijalnu (osim sto bi ja stavila da prihodi ide udruzi roda, mislim da je to dovoljno humanitarno   :Grin:  ), niti je nekog prozivala ni proganjala da s tom idejom nesto napravi


ali, jos me nesto sad brine, sto vi stvarno mislite da bi netko mogao tiskati nase postove, tj bisere nase djece, tek tako, samo zato jer ih je na ovom forumu nasao? anchie?

----------


## anchie76

Ak mene prozivas, necu ih ja tiskati   :Grin:  

fakat nemam pojma, mogao bi biti slucaj da je to dozvoljeno.. Nista me vise ne iznenadjuje  :/

----------


## krumpiric

> pa nije mukica kraljica da joj se obraćaš u trećem licu množine  :shock:


kako nije :shock:

----------


## ivarica

> Ak mene prozivas, necu ih ja tiskati   
> 
> fakat nemam pojma, mogao bi biti slucaj da je to dozvoljeno.. Nista me vise ne iznenadjuje  :/


ma ne prozivam nego pitam jel na to stvarno pise
lakse mi to nego odlogirat se   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa nije mukica kraljica da joj se obraćaš u trećem licu množine  :shock:
> 
> 
> kako nije :shock:


da fakat apri
kaj se ti cudis

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ak mene prozivas, necu ih ja tiskati   
> 
> fakat nemam pojma, mogao bi biti slucaj da je to dozvoljeno.. Nista me vise ne iznenadjuje  :/
> 
> 
> ma ne prozivam nego pitam jel na to stvarno pise
> lakse mi to nego odlogirat se


Morala bi se i ja odlogirati   :Laughing:

----------


## tina1975

*Mukica* izvini stvarno vise necu nista predlagati. 
Koliko god to zelela meni je malo fizicki nemoguce to sve izvesti s obzirom da sam u drugoj drzavi   :Razz:  I malo me povredilo to sto me prozivas na takav nacin   :Sad:  
Ja sam samo dala ideju pa ako neko zeli mozet to da napravi.
Eto toliko!

----------


## Mukica

Tina
nemoj se ti ljutit na mene sto sam ja ljuta sto svi imaju neke super ideje o tome kaj bi sve trebalo napravit, a za koje bi netko drugi trebao upregnut, nije bitno u kojoj drzavi

bas si mi naletila, sorry

----------


## mikka

"olovka pise srcem" i "olovka ne pise srcem" su fenomenalne knjige koje sam 100 puta citala i uvijek umirala od smijeha  :Smile:  

stvarno bi se mogli skupiti i napraviti izdanje 21. stoljeca, tako da napravimo popis pojmova i damo klincima da se izraze. evo, recimo, na iducim pripremama za rasprodaju, ako svi dovedu klince  :Grin: 

ja se kandidiram za prikupljanje bisera i za trazenje sponzora za tiskanje.

----------


## mikka

aha, Tina, fenomenalna ideja  :Love:

----------


## Mukica

zaboravila sam rec da se i meni ideja svidja
tj. slatka mi je

al kad ides malo dublje kopat zakljucis da

- treba sve te bisere sortirat
- treba sve to osmislit, uredit i pripremit
- treba napravit prijelom
- treba odokovno procjenit nakladu (znaci riskirat)
- treba imat ili nac negdje novce i ulozit ih u tisak ukoliko se vec sve ostalo napravi volonterski
- treba osmislit distribuciju

treba napravit 1000 predradnji s jednim nesigurnim ishodom
tko ce to kupovat osim ljudi ciji su biseri unutra, baka i djedova im i bliskih prijatelja i rodbine?

Olovka pise srcem je imala uspjeh kakav je imala zato jer je to bio  nastavak jedne druge price... nastavak cijelog jednog projekta iza kojeg su stajali neki poznati ljudi koji su osgigurali promidzbu ilitiga marketing i distribuciju te sve ostalo sto uz izdavanje neceg takvog ide

i svi je se sa sjetom sjecaju jer je zapravo svjedok jednog vremena, a onda i svega ostalog

nije to samo joj bas su super biseri, ajmo ih tiskat
isto tak mozemo otic na te topice i od djecjih bisera napravit cijelu seriju majici ili tako neceg....

ali zna li itko koliki je zapravo posao iza tako neceg?





> Iz predgovora četvrtom izdanju (1973. godine)
> 
> Ako hoćete izveštaj sa lica mesta o tome zbog čega i kako nastaje MIŠLJENJE, obratite se maloj deci, jedinim živim i autentičnim svedocima onog dramatičnog trenutka kada još nerazvijena čula i svest prvi put sreću i upoznaju deo po deo velikog sveta i prvi put mogu sama sebe da identifikuju. 
> 
> Govor i simboli kojima se odrasli služe i komuniciraju zaboravili su lepo i uzbudljivo detinjstvo reči. Izgubljeni raj LIČNOG upoznavanja i imenovanja, konkretnog čulnog, životnog povoda za misao i reč - ti slikoviti predeli pripadaju dalekim i davnim danima ranog detinjstva.
> 
> Bez iskustva, bez pamćenja i znanja, prvi put ovde, deca pipaju očima, ušima, svim čulima, i tim neposrednim i burnim doživljajima daju svoja, autentična imnena, vrednosti i karakteristike.
> 
> Prvi susret i dodir, prvo iskustvo, prvi pokušaj imenovanja, odgonetanja i razumevanja. Ta jedna mala reč, to jedno, subjektivno i delimično tumačenje - tu je sve bogatstvo sveta i naših doživljaja. Samo još na početku otkrivanja i saznavanja naši doživljaji imaju toliko temperature, toliko srećne proizvoljnosti i tu neograničenu raznovrsnost. Samo tih nekoliko prvih godina, dok još saznajemo i učimo sami, bez učitelja, škola i standarda...
> ...

----------


## mikka

e Muki, super da si sve kategorizirala. javljam se za cijeli projekt, nagovorit cu i md-a, on je lumen za obaviti takve nemoguce misije  :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

Eto!  :D 

*tina1975*, ideja je odlična!

----------


## Mukica

> e Muki, super da si sve kategorizirala. javljam se za cijeli projekt, nagovorit cu i md-a, on je lumen za obaviti takve nemoguce misije


super
nego nije to uopce nemoguca misija

moguca je, kaj ne bi bila moguca
ali uz jako, jako puno rada, truda i zalaganja s vrlo neizvjesnim rezultatom osim nekog vlastitog, unutarnjeg zadovoljstva ako projekt doguras do kraja, makar i s losim rezultatima prodaje  

ocu rec, nakon sto ulozis toliko trud, vrijeme i stajaznam sto sve jos ne, sumnjam da ce ti i dalje bit primamljiva ideja da se prihod donira u dobrotvorne svrhe  :Grin: 

sretno  :Smile: )

----------


## tina1975

No hard feeling *Mukica*  :Smile: 

Mogli bi svi koji zele da se ukljuce u sortiranje i malo lektorisanje posto ljudi uglavnom ne vode bas racuna o pravopisu na internetu. Ja mogu i za hrvatski posto sam nekada zivela u Crikvenici (do 21. godine). Imala sam 5 iz hrvatskog :D
Mogao bi svako da uzme nekoliko strana, kopira u Word i ocisti od komentara i sl. I onda dostavi RODI.
Predlazem da svi biseri idu u knjigicu da se neko ne bi nasao uvredjen.

Sto se tice onoga sto sam napisala da svako ima pravo da koristi ono sto je na internetu napisano nisam bila u pravu. Pravo na raspolaganje sa materijalom i na izmenu tog materijala imaju jedino vlasnici foruma.

----------


## harfica

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e Muki, super da si sve kategorizirala. javljam se za cijeli projekt, nagovorit cu i md-a, on je lumen za obaviti takve nemoguce misije 
> 
> 
> super
> nego nije to uopce nemoguca misija
> 
> ...


kako zaista imam iskustva u izdavaštvu mogu reći da pozdravljam ovu ideju ali mukica prepoznala ključni problem. put do izdavanja knjige na tržište je mukotrpan ali uz aktivan rad lako izvediv ali kad knjiga/brošura izađe na tržište onda taj rad možemo nazvati ''kruh sa devet kora''... marketing je ono što pokreće izdavaštvo... tisak je iz dana u dan sve skuplji i često je potrebno da se proda par stotina primjeraka knjige kako bi se pokrili troškovi...

ideja je dobra ali veoma rizična   :Sad:

----------


## pikula

Najte zamjeriti mali brejstorming - na glas - Zašto mora biti prava knjiga? Zašto ne bio best of bisera, iskopirana s par dječjih crteža samo na  rodinim promotivnim akcijama ili kao poklončić uz veliki paket  pl.pelena? Možda print verzija na portalu s dječjim crtežima i kratkim popratnim tekstom uz malu naknadu? Ili kad su već  brošure uhodane - možda još jedna sa best of s obiteljsko-kreativnog kutka zajedno s biserima - zabavno roditeljstvo?

----------


## kahna

A tko bi izabrao koji su best of?   :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Onaj tko bude uređivao tekst ili ti urednik   :Smile:   Zato se i zove glavni i odgovorni ili više njih. Pa nitijedan tekst ne ide u originalu van, uvijek se to moram malo posložiti i prirediti. neke stvari mogu biti interno smješne, neke su preduge itd.

----------

